# How do you pronounce this word?



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 4, 2015)

Aeon

Do you say,

A-on

or

E-on


I personally call it A-on


----------



## Reaver (Aug 4, 2015)

I say A-on as well.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 5, 2015)

A-on [from Aeon Flux...]


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 5, 2015)

I say E-on


----------



## Kobun (Aug 5, 2015)

Googled it so I could say I pronounced it right (a-on) and discovered I say it wrong. Apparently it's e-on.


----------



## teacup (Aug 5, 2015)

A-on. I also just finished playing Final Fantasy 10 and it was pronounced A-on in that 
I've never heard it pronounced the other way.


----------



## stephenspower (Aug 5, 2015)

I used to A-on until I realize the "ae" was pronounced with a long e as in Caesar.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 5, 2015)

I've always known that eon is the correct way but a-on sounds cooler.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 5, 2015)

I pronounce _Aeon Flux_ as /kum-PLEET GAR-bij/.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 5, 2015)

Reaver said:


> I've always known that eon is the correct way but a-on sounds cooler.



Well I think when people refer to a long time period I think eon is better yet at the same time expect it to be spelled that way. Almost any other time I have seen the spelling aeon it meant something otherworldly or magical.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 5, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I pronounce _Aeon Flux_ as /kum-PLEET GAR-bij/.



What do you know about Aeon Flux you crazy #@%*^+=? You can take your opinion and [email protected]$^&**(>+= a mentally challenged mime! Then you can >?*&%$#@! festering piles of [email protected]$#%&*/><" and )+=*&^%$#!? a rabid aardvark's [email protected]#$#@!%^&* until your eyeballs fall out.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow Reaver was so upset he posted his rant twice. What have we done? It's a sign of the end times.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 5, 2015)

I deleted one. You can leave the fallout shelters.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 5, 2015)

Reaver said:


> I deleted one. You can leave the fallout shelters.


----------

